# Rat Pimples?



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok so I noticed something weird on Dean's tail. He has about three weird little bumps on his tail, they actually kinda look like pimples. I can't take a picture because he really won't hold still but has anyone ever experienced something like that before? Should I be worried or something?


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

So uh, really? No one has any useful advice?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't think anyone has really found out what these sores are from yet. I have heard of them on the forum from time to time but other than the standards ie. parasites, too dry air, allergies, etc. I'm not sure what causes them.


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

I thought about mites but I figured if it were some sort of bug he'd have them all over his body or Castiel would have them too. But it's just Dean and only on his tail.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Mites/lice will take over the rat that is the most compromised - it's not uncommon to have one rat completely unaffected by mites and one covered in them, especially if one has another illness like a respiratory infection, or is older. I'm not sure if this is a classic symptom of mites, though. You could try switching out any bedding you're using, especially if it's wood or paper based, rubbing his tail down in olive or vegetable oil, or even washing it gently with an old soft toothbrush. I will see if I can dig up the other threads about this.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Here's one - it's older so the pic links are broken

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?28240-My-boys-tail

I have seen other threads but can't find them at the moment  Sorry


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Is the pimple on the bottom of his tail where it drags through everything? is it black and is it an older rat that doesn't lift his tail high anymore?


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

I could try that. The bumps are on the side/top of his tail. He's only turning a year in November so he's not that old.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I know that with some rats when they molt or shed they'll get infected hairs just like we do and it makes a "pimple". my Storm had it, it went away within a week. I think its more common in some hair varieties then others.

You could also rub his tail in olive oil, Vitamin E, or just increase the vitamin E in his diet (maybe cook up some spinach with some olive oil or just feed more sunflower seeds).


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

Oooo that's a good idea. Yeah I tried "popping" one to see what it was but it was more like a scabby bump than anything. Kinda like a blackhead haha.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah they don't actually pop like a pimple...I honestly wouldn't worry too much unless his tail is very dirty and needs to be scrubbed, that might end up helping any future developments.


----------

